# 65k Yukon renovation



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I finally finished up my renovation this past weekend. I seeded a 14k area on 5/24 and the rest on 5/25. 3 hours after I finished we got an unexpected torrential rain. I won't know how bad the damage is for about 10 days. Funny as I was watching @RobotGuy thread about a washout he had.
Here's some pics. The last pic taken after the monsoon.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

That's 35x the area I just seeded . . . I'd be more than a little nervous. Can't wait to see your results though. I'm away for the week and anxious to see what my babies look like when I return.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Quite the task. Looks great so far, looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Fingers crossed for ya. I think it looks fine still in that last photo. Nice job prepping the site.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> That's 35x the area I just seeded . . . I'd be more than a little nervous. Can't wait to see your results though. I'm away for the week and anxious to see what my babies look like when I return.


Post some pics when you get back. You're going to see a big difference I'll bet.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> Fingers crossed for ya. I think it looks fine still in that last photo. Nice job prepping the site.


Thanks.....I'll post some pics in a few days!


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Still learnin said:


> Quite the task. Looks great so far, looking forward to seeing the progress.


Thanks. I see you have about the same size lawn as I do. I actually had the front prepped several days earlier but the rain moved in before I could get it seeded. I was using the tractor & landscape rake with gauge wheels but after it rained the ground was too soft for the tractor so I went over the area with the Classen over seeder. Waited two days for things to dry out so I could use the tractor on the back lawn.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

This is gonna be awesome!

Can't wait to follow your progress!


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

ENC_Lawn said:


> This is gonna be awesome!
> 
> Can't wait to follow your progress!


Thanks....our fingers are crossed that we didn't get a total washout. Dodged a storm this afternoon and they're calling for more storms tomorrow but past that we should be home free to regulate the amount of water it's getting.


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

@SWB I feel your pain about the washout. It's going to look great when you finish. I wish I had a tractor to use to clean up my mess. I'm hoping to find a method of fixing my lawn that's not 2 days of raking by hand. Looks like I have today and tomorrow to figure it out, otherwise on Saturday I begin raking.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

RobotGuy said:


> @SWB I feel your pain about the washout. It's going to look great when you finish. I wish I had a tractor to use to clean up my mess. I'm hoping to find a method of fixing my lawn that's not 2 days of raking by hand. Looks like I have today and tomorrow to figure it out, otherwise on Saturday I begin raking.


Have you already seeded?


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

Due to my hill, Hancock seed recommended on 1.5lb/k Arden-15 (instead of 2lbs/k). Then replace the .5lb/k with Millet. The millet germinates in 5 days and will help keep the arden in place on the hill if it rains. Last Sunday I put out the Millet, hoping to reduce the erosion. Sadly the ran came 2hrs are I put down the millet. My plan is to fix the erosion issues Sat/Sun and put down my Arden-15 this Sunday. I don't want to put down more millet, out of fear of over-crowding the Arden. If by Tuesday I'm not seeing the millet come back up, I'll spot seed Millet at .25lb/k.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

RobotGuy said:


> Due to my hill, Hancock seed recommended on 1.5lb/k Arden-15 (instead of 2lbs/k). Then replace the .5lb/k with Millet. The millet germinates in 5 days and will help keep the arden in place on the hill if it rains. Last Sunday I put out the Millet, hoping to reduce the erosion. Sadly the ran came 2hrs are I put down the millet. My plan is to fix the erosion issues Sat/Sun and put down my Arden-15 this Sunday. I don't want to put down more millet, out of fear of over-crowding the Arden. If by Tuesday I'm not seeing the millet come back up, I'll spot seed Millet at .25lb/k.


If you could get a safe week of no rain you might consider just running a Classen over seeder over it. The flail blades would even everything out agin. I've never heard of Millet or I would have considered that as well.


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

I'll look at the Classen, not sure how well it would handle a 10lb bag of Bermuda seed. It would be great if it can handle that small amount.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

RobotGuy said:


> I'll look at the Classen, not sure how well it would handle a 10lb bag of Bermuda seed. It would be great if it can handle that small amount.


The only thing you would use the Classen for is ground prep. It will smooth everything out again. Then use your Lesco spreader to seed. 
I had my front area completely prepped with the tractor and was ready to seed when it got washed out. With the ground still too soft for the tractor 2 days later, I ran the Classen over the area then broadcast from my Lesco.
In the pic the soil on my right has been prepped and the soil to my left was eroded from the rain.


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

SWB said:


> The only thing you would use the Classen for is ground prep. It will smooth everything out again


I was actually thinking the same thing, even if I couldn't use it to seed it might work for prep. I was considering this or a power rake. Since you used the Classen, I think I might just go with that. I called Hancock Seed today. Asking if the millet that's germinated gets tilled up by a classen, would it handle it. They said it should come back. So tomorrow I start prep. If I make fast progress, I'll seed tomorrow. (I came home from camping to work on the lawn until noon/1p, then going back camping). Otherwise I'll seed Sunday morning when we come back from camping.

How deep did you set the Classen? Also, did you just do one pass, or two passes with the 2nd pass 90 degrees offset?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

RobotGuy said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing you would use the Classen for is ground prep. It will smooth everything out again
> ...


Make sure it has the flail blades (I'm almost positive the rentals all come with them). Lower until you're kicking up 1" or so. Its almost like tilling the top inch or two of your soil. Spread your seed. I have a landscape rake that I turned upside down and drug it behind me just to bury the seed a bit. Water.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Just an update...front 14k completely washed out. I have one 25lb bucket left that I will seed that with again today. You can see from the pic that the only thing left is marks from the Classen and some weeds. Verdict is still out on the other acre+. I'm not optimistic though. I went ahead and ordered anther 150#'s of seed from Hancock.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@SWB it's only been 7 days. You'll still have germination from initial seeding, even if it is clumped and thin

I've been through several serious washouts and hurricane rains and always been surprised with the coverage weeks later


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> @SWB it's only been 7 days. You'll still have germination from initial seeding, even if it is clumped and thin
> 
> I've been through several serious washouts and hurricane rains and always been surprised with the coverage weeks later


All the topsoil that contained the seed is gone. There was 2" of soil on top of that hard ground. We've lived here 13 years and I've never seen that amount of water come through in such a short time. It even took out some of our established landscaping. 
I've already re-seeded the front this morning. I'll take your advice and leave the sprinklers running for a couple more days in the back. Here's a pic I took out back this morning.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

Just to echo pro bass, I think you might be surprised. I planted Yukon last year and had a similar situation. I had just planted seed the day of, and that night we had a freak storm come up and dump a ton of rain. My backyard was a swamp, and it funnels to the middle, under my fence and then into a storm drain. I was certain the seed at the bottom by the fence was long gone. I had germination in other places, first, but sure enough on days 10-14, all of a sudden I saw seedlings starting up where the washout occurred. It looks like it was stunted for a few days, but it did pop up.

I also had an experience where the neighbors had just gotten sod installed and were running sprinklers 24-7, causing the northern end of my backyard to turn to a mess of standing water. This was right during my full seeding of the backyard. I had leftover seed, so for grins I threw handfuls of seed on top of the muck and standing water. I was sure there was zero chance it would do anything. To my amazement, it germinated and soon began growing.

Keep in mind, these areas didn't germinate and develop as well as other areas that were more optimally controlled, but they did germinate. Some areas I thought would do well have turned into problem spots, and some areas I had no hope for are actually holding their own. It's strange stuff for sure, but its all a learning experience.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I bought a roll of this stuff since my whole yard is sloped and will be using it for my sprigging project. In my test plots it does help a quite a bit to limit washout. Also does a nice job of helping to retain moisture. Looks to be out of stock with AM Leonard right now.

https://www.amleo.com/germination-and-insect-blanket-5oz-24x250/p/PR1724/


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Darrell_KC said:


> Just to echo pro bass, I think you might be surprised. I planted Yukon last year and had a similar situation. I had just planted seed the day of, and that night we had a freak storm come up and dump a ton of rain. My backyard was a swamp, and it funnels to the middle, under my fence and then into a storm drain. I was certain the seed at the bottom by the fence was long gone. I had germination in other places, first, but sure enough on days 10-14, all of a sudden I saw seedlings starting up where the washout occurred. It looks like it was stunted for a few days, but it did pop up.
> 
> I also had an experience where the neighbors had just gotten sod installed and were running sprinklers 24-7, causing the northern end of my backyard to turn to a mess of standing water. This was right during my full seeding of the backyard. I had leftover seed, so for grins I threw handfuls of seed on top of the muck and standing water. I was sure there was zero chance it would do anything. To my amazement, it germinated and soon began growing.
> 
> Keep in mind, these areas didn't germinate and develop as well as other areas that were more optimally controlled, but they did germinate. Some areas I thought would do well have turned into problem spots, and some areas I had no hope for are actually holding their own. It's strange stuff for sure, but its all a learning experience.


Interesting and thanks for providing a little hope. While I can see the washout over the entire lawn I just find it hard to believe that out of 150lbs of seed absolutely nothing has come up....yet. I'll keep throwing the water at it. Speaking of water, how often were you watering yours?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> I bought a roll of this stuff since my whole yard is sloped and will be using it for my sprigging project. In my test plots it does help a quite a bit to limit washout. Also does a nice job of helping to retain moisture. Looks to be out of stock with AM Leonard right now.
> 
> https://www.amleo.com/germination-and-insect-blanket-5oz-24x250/p/PR1724/


Thats a great idea....wish I had it yesterday when I seeded.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

My sympathies, man. I had a drenching rain at around the same point in my seeding but it was much less seed over a much smaller area. I bet that made you sick to see. I hope others are right and you still have more than you think.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

@SWB

I was watering mine for 10 minutes, every 2 hours. Just enough to keep the dirt wet.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Darrell_KC said:


> @SWB
> 
> I was watering mine for 10 minutes, every 2 hours. Just enough to keep the dirt wet.


Thanks....thats what I'm doing as well. I have some spots that almost look like rotted seed stains & wondered if I might be over doing it a bit.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Well @probasestealer@Darrell_KC You guys were right. I got some germination in areas I didn't expect this week. It wasn't a lot but I'll take it. All told I probably lost 60% of the seeded area.
The new seed showed up today so I'll start re-seeding this weekend. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

That sounds pretty consistent to my experience. The joys of seeing, even in perfect conditions, you should be happy with 80% germination. Considering nature is never perfect, 50-60% is pretty good luck. 40% germination after an epic rainstorm isn't the ideal, but it's something. If you haven't read it before, check out @Tellycoleman 's Yukon grow. That saved and answered a lot of questions for me last year when I did my seed project.

Once it gets growing, then you can start the fun of pushing it and making it spread., and fighting weeds like crazy


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@SWB, I would hold off on the overseed until TS Cristobal comes through. It's not going to be a big storm but these TS sometimes dump an ***-ton of water on the inland areas in North GA and TN.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> @SWB, I would hold off on the overseed until TS Cristobal comes through. It's not going to be a big storm but these TS sometimes dump an ***-ton of water on the inland areas in North GA and TN.


We saw that.....thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

When you know a rain is on the way put out water hoses in a zig zag across areas of high erosion. It absolutly stops wash away the seeds will only get washed away to the next bend of the hose. if that makes since.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> When you know a rain is on the way put out water hoses in a zig zag across areas of high erosion. It absolutly stops wash away the seeds will only get washed away to the next bend of the hose. if that makes since.


It does make sense as I found seed piled up against the hoses after the monsoon. 
I'm looking forward to reading your reno thread. I'm still having emergence in locations I was sure there would be none. I appreciate your input!


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

SWB said:


> Well @[email protected]_KC You guys were right. I got some germination in areas I didn't expect this week. It wasn't a lot but I'll take it. All told I probably lost 60% of the seeded area.
> The new seed showed up today so I'll start re-seeding this weekend. Thanks for your input!


Glad to hear it. Bermuda is a weed (or at least it spreads like one) so you'll be good to go once it gets established.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@SWB some of these rains have been crazy lately. Thursday was like a hurricane here. Trees down and massive rain for about 45 minutes. Then the sun came out. After all the heartache you had last year I hope this Reno works out for you.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> @SWB some of these rains have been crazy lately. Thursday was like a hurricane here. Trees down and massive rain for about 45 minutes. Then the sun came out. After all the heartache you had last year I hope this Reno works out for you.


Thanks. Last year was completely my fault so I winced, shook my head and smiled. My first reno 13 yrs ago went so smooth I thought I had it all figured out. I'm seeing more each day and I'll take what I can get right now. It's still early in the season so I have time to fill in after a couple weeks or so.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I took a couple of pics this morning. The wedge was seeded on 5/14 and is filling in nicely. I have a couple of spots that I'm watching....don't know if its from an animal or a possible fungus.


The rest of the pics are from the back & side seeded 5/25 that got washed out. Scattered signs of life around the back with almost zero seed in sight on the side.
The weeds are so thick in some spots I don't think there's anyway the seed would get enough sun. I've got a lot of cabbage coming up and I'm going to steal a page from @Tellycoleman and mow it low today if I can dodge the rain.





The front was re-seeded 5/31 and has a lot of weed pressure in one area but overall I think will be ok if I can continue to control the amount of water it gets.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Looks like Burn weed. I have never seen so much and its very hard to prevent but easy to kill. and pull up.
But you have bermuda thats down on he ground so it will spread.. How many days past emergence are you?
I do see some goose grass also. What herbicides do you have?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> Looks like Burn weed. I have never seen so much and its very hard to prevent but easy to kill. and pull up.
> But you have bermuda thats down on he ground so it will spread.. How many days past emergence are you?
> I do see some goose grass also. What herbicides do you have?


The front was re-seeded 5/31. Left side is a thick mat of weeds. I'm waiting another week before spraying anything there.



The side was 90% washed out. I sprayed some Speedzone at the lowest rate 4 days ago and I'm re-seeding that today.

I'm hesitant to spray any thing on the back as I still have random spots of germination that I don't want to hinder.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Re-seeded side today. In hindsight I wished I'd just gone ahead and cleared the area with gly instead of a minimum dose of Speedzone. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ummm so speed zone has like a 2 week residual before you reseed. Ummm. I hope you get good germination


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> Ummm so speed zone has like a 2 week residual before you reseed. Ummm. I hope you get good germination


Speed zone Southern....re-seed after 7 days. I used .75/k (lowest rate) only on the most matted area in the middle. It wasn't a blanket application. But yes I cheated by 3 days.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@SWB I think you'll be fine


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> @SWB I think you'll be fine


I do too. I'll know in about 7 days.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

@SWB , I ran afoul of the residual effect of sulfentrazone and 2,4D on my seeding. And I can't say for sure, but I think it cost me ~40-50% of my seed. The good news is I still have some widespread germination, but growth is stunted and I'm weeks behind where I thought I'd be. Of course your application didn't have sulfentrazone in it so I'm sure it wasn't quite as bad as the mistake I made. I also seeded on Day 2. :? So I hope things end up much better for you, and I'm anxious to see your results.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> @SWB , I ran afoul of the residual effect of sulfentrazone and 2,4D on my seeding. And I can't say for sure, but I think it cost me ~40-50% of my seed. The good news is I still have some widespread germination, but growth is stunted and I'm weeks behind where I thought I'd be. Of course your application didn't have sulfentrazone in it so I'm sure it wasn't quite as bad as the mistake I made. I also seeded on Day 2. :? So I hope things end up much better for you, and I'm anxious to see your results.


I learned a hard lesson last year when I mis-calculated my dimension / prodiamine app. It cost me almost $4k in seed/sand/fertilizer/ water not to mention the labor prepping and seeding 65k. Take my mistakes and throw in some bad luck on top equaled a lot of frustration.
This is happening or my wife will kill me and she showed me the knife....lol (Weesy in Old School).


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

With the front and side re-seeded my focus went to the back yard. I had about a 7k area that was just matted with weeds. I sprayed that with gly and will re-seed that in about 10 days.
Today I re-seeded a 17k area in the back. My tractor is in the shop so I used the Classen. Slit one way, seeded & fertilized then slit diagonally. I think this will cover the seed a little better than just fluffing the dirt and letting the seed self bury.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

This area seeded on 6/14....not sure how newly germinated grass is supposed to compete with this but I guess I'll find out.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Re-seeded the final 10k in the back today. My first reno 12 years ago was a walk in the park compared to this one. I've never seen so many weeds in my life. The good news is I have Bermuda coming in. It will be interesting to see what t looks like in a month or so.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Torrential rains. Of course.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@swb sorry man.

At least you can turn the sprinklers off??


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> @swb sorry man.
> 
> At least you can turn the sprinklers off??


Ha! and yes. It's ok....I'm done seeding for this year. I held back 50 lbs of seed and will fill in where necessary next year.
If I can get a couple substantial patches established then I should be good.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Lots of good bermuda growth there. Rain is a damn double edged sword, either too much or not enough. I wish I could get some of yours to come my way and soften up my brickyard!


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

@cglarsen its been the oddest year rain wise....we either get zero rain or biblical flooding.
I mowed the weeds this afternoon and I can see some good stands of Bermuda out there.
Here's the before (just after seeding)and after (just after the monsoon) pics from yesterday.


----------



## BermudaBen (Aug 28, 2019)

@SWB I'm sorry to see your struggles. With all the care and money you've put into it, it's going to be super nice once you can get the bermuda to root. I'm originally from Knoxville and am curious to see how the Yukon does. I'm trying to persuade my mom into renovating her 5 acre plot with bermuda... a lot of people around Knoxville like fescue or ***, I think it's underwhelming.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

BermudaBen said:


> @SWB I'm sorry to see your struggles. With all the care and money you've put into it, it's going to be super nice once you can get the bermuda to root. I'm originally from Knoxville and am curious to see how the Yukon does. I'm trying to persuade my mom into renovating her 5 acre plot with bermuda... a lot of people around Knoxville like fescue or ***, I think it's underwhelming.


My lawn will eventually get back to its glory....it's just taking the scenic route to get there...lol.
Here's a pic taken after my first renovation. It was seeded with common Bermuda from Lesco.
Cool season grasses are difficult if not impossible to keep here in Knoxville without irrigation.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Just a quick update.....it's July 15th and I pulled all but 3 sprinklers...I had 15 out. 
The bad....I do have some larger areas that were immediately covered over solid in weeds. I have resisted spraying anything for the most part so as not to damage any bermuda that might possibly be underneath....doubtful but possible. I've never in my life seen weeds so rapidly overtake an area of dirt as I've seen during this reno.
The good....I do have some substantial areas of Bermuda that did come in. It's enough that I'm not concerned about getting it to fill in next year. 
The mower pic is to show how thick the weeds were.
The pic with the dog shows an area that's going to fill in nicely eventually.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

That is tremendous weed pressure but I have no doubt you're going to get great coverage in the end. I'm amazed how quickly large gaps are filling in my backyard seeding, and also that it seems I'm still getting germination some 2 months later in areas that I screwed up.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> That is tremendous weed pressure but I have no doubt you're going to get great coverage in the end. I'm amazed how quickly large gaps are filling in my backyard seeding, and also that it seems I'm still getting germination some 2 months later in areas that I screwed up.


The two months later is encouraging. I held back 50 lbs of seed for next year and my hope is the much smaller areas will be much more manageable. 15 sprinklers over 65k is a lot of area to cover at different times trying to keep everything properly watered.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

SWB said:


> The two months later is encouraging. I held back 50 lbs of seed for next year and my hope is the much smaller areas will be much more manageable. 15 sprinklers over 65k is a lot of area to cover at different times trying to keep everything properly watered.


I can't say for sure since I don't get down on the ground looking for new seedlings like I did at first, but my bare spots are filling in from all sides _and _from random plants that seem to come up in the middle. They look like new germination to me but I can't be sure.

I can't even imagine trying to do this over 65k with no irrigation. I would call what you've done a rousing success, weeds or no.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

7/23/20 There was so much weed pressure in the lawn I decided to scalp in spite of the heat stress. I discovered that there is a lot more Bermuda out there than I realized. After walking the lawn last night I'm fairly confident that if I can get the what has already emerged established to make it though the winter then I should be in pretty good shape by next spring. I'll still have plenty of work to do but the worst of it will be behind me. I will give the entire 65k a feeding of 32-0-8 on 8/1. Still have a couple of sprinklers out.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

8/2/20 Pulled the last of the sprinklers this weekend. Fertilized the entire 65k with 32-0-8. I've done just about all I can do with this renovation this year. I wound up with about 55k worth of Bermuda that should be ready to go next year. I won't have a real feel for how much if any I'll need to re-seed next year until things go dormant. At this point I'd prefer to nurse what I have and let it fill in. I absolutely can't wait to put some herbicide on these weeds.
This is one of the worse areas...2% Bermuda, 98% weeds


----------



## Kizzle65 (Jan 24, 2020)

Keep it coming. I just found this thread and read about all your struggles and wins. Super curious how this will come out next spring. I will be overseeding my hybrid with Yukon next spring and hope it will really take off.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> > The two months later is encouraging. I held back 50 lbs of seed for next year and my hope is the much smaller areas will be much more manageable. 15 sprinklers over 65k is a lot of area to cover at different times trying to keep everything properly watered.
> ...


I would guess you are seeing bermuda rhizomes. The runners do most of the spreading, but when you see random bermuda plants popping out in the middle of a space, thats usually the underground rhizomes from a mature plant nearby creeping underground and starting up in a new area to begin spreading some more.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

9/13/20 I sent off a soil sample at the end of August and was surprised when it came back at 5.61. Recommended 100lbs/k of lime which I put down 50lbs/k 10 days ago. I'll put down the rest in the spring.
The good......I've done just about everything I can do this season. While the renovation was disappointing I'm very encouraged that I have new growth popping up in the bare areas and plenty of lateral growth from the more mature Bermuda. I clearly have enough to work with next season.
Here's some pics of the front & back. The back specially was inundated with every weed known to man but there is Bermuda under most of those weeds.
I bought some 10-10-10 but didn't want to put it down until the soil test came back. I'll be talking to the Extension Office first of the week for their recommendation.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

11/1 I'm absolutely amazed at the amount of new emergence long after I had pretty much resigned myself to believe it wouldn't. I think if I had one more month of growing season it would be filled in 90%.
We'll see how it survives the winter.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Not to sound too much like a Carolina Gamecocks fan, but... "just wait till next year". I'm betting the first few months of green up will surpass all your expectations.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Darth_V8r said:


> Not to sound too much like a Carolina Gamecocks fan, but... "just wait till next year". I'm betting the first few months of green up will surpass all your expectations.


I sure hope so!


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Looking great, @SWB. I can't wait to see how my Yukon blend does next year too. I ended up with about 95% coverage on my small lawn, so next year my focus will be on cutting it shorter and getting it to thicken.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> Looking great, @SWB. I can't wait to see how my Yukon blend does next year too. I ended up with about 95% coverage on my small lawn, so next year my focus will be on cutting it shorter and getting it to thicken.


95% is pretty dam good. We'll have to compare notes around July of next year. I don't have 95% but I do have enough to make it look good again.
One thing I did notice is the Yukon stays green much longer than my old common Bermuda. Normally by this time of year I'd be completely brown. The Yukon is just starting to turn.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Dude next year your Yukon will be amazing. I know. It takes 2 seasons


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> Dude next year your Yukon will be amazing. I know. It takes 2 seasons


Is yours dormant yet?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Nope it usually takes 2-3 hard frosts to take it out. I also think the shorter you cut the less frost you get.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

That's going to be amazing seeing that good a cultivar over such a large area.

I've found my Monaco actually creeping into and taking over areas where I still had some wild common, presumably due to shorter dormancy period and less winter kill.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Chocolate Lab said:


> That's going to be amazing seeing that good a cultivar over such a large area.
> 
> I've found my Monaco actually creeping into and taking over areas where I still had some wild common, presumably due to shorter dormancy period and less winter kill.


The common in my last lawn was always dormant & brown by Nov 1st every year. This Yukon apparently stays green little longer.


----------



## Way2low01 (Mar 9, 2019)

Coming in very nicely. After two more growing seasons it's going to be nice and thick! Great job.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Way2low01 said:


> Coming in very nicely. After two more growing seasons it's going to be nice and thick! Great job.


Thanks....I feel if I could have squeezed another month in between August & September it would look completely different. Lots of Nimblewill that I'll mark now while its easy to see and then take care of in the spring.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I thought I'd update this thread. It's almost August here in East TN. I put down 10-10-10 in May. June &July it was 32-0-8. I'll put down the August app first of the week. Celcius and Certainty has helped keep a lot of weeds at bay but I still have a ton of Sedge, crabgrass & Goosegrass. None of the weeds is so thick that it will stop the Yukon from spreading so I'm going to stop spraying for the summer & just mow. By the time next year things will look pretty good as last year I didn't get any pre down.


----------

